# Chaos Space Marine Apocalypse List Help



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

I come to Heresy for aid! So here's the situation: It's me and my Necron partner versus other teams and some singles. It's a free-for-all battle in which every team of 1 or 2 is against each other. I'm not sure what my partner is fielding just yet, but I need assistance as to what I should field that can stay under my point limit of 1500 for a total of 3000 points per team. Proxies are *not allowed.* Again keep in mind, it's everyone for themselves. 

Now I have a list of exact amount of troops and models and such on my "whiplash308's armies" tab under my profile picture thingy, so if you guys can help me out there it would be much appreciated as I have to assemble and paint all of the stuff by this Friday. Also there are no force organization limitations, so I could field 20 Chaos Lords for example..but I obviously won't. 

Here's what I know will be there so far: 4 Leman Russ variants, 4 Super Heavy Imperial tanks.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

well...do you want to use any apoc formations? if spearhead is allowed, do you have enough tanks to take those? can you take superheavies/titans


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

whiplash308 said:


> I come to Heresy for aid! So here's the situation: It's me and my Necron partner versus other teams and some singles. It's a free-for-all battle in which every team of 1 or 2 is against each other. I'm not sure what my partner is fielding just yet, but I need assistance as to what I should field that can stay under my point limit of 1500 for a total of 3000 points per team.
> 
> Now I have a list of exact amount of troops and models and such on my "whiplash308's armies" tab under my profile picture thingy, so if you guys can help me out there it would be much appreciated as I have to assemble and paint all of the stuff by this Friday. Also there are no force organization limitations, so I could field 20 Chaos Lords for example..but I obviously won't.
> 
> Thanks guys!



Hmm without digging out my CSM dex i would suggest fielding a primarily close combat support style army. Crons are great at putting out a lot of painful shots at an enemy but die miserabley in combat. I'd field a scattering of long range support such as havoks or obliterators and then gear for close combat when your opponent is inevitabley within charge range of the crons. You let the tinboys shoot and shoot and shoot. Picking off any units that could cause trouple for them with your own support fire, then when your enemy starts looking like they will be able to charge your little metal pals you make the crons take a step back and move your own cc units forwards. Nurgle marines are especially good at holding up a charge like this. Then you use berzerkers, termies, your lord, a demon prince, raptors ect to countercharge the enemy that are tied up with your plague marines.

Bare in mind that that was without looking at your list or an army book.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Fallen said:


> well...do you want to use any apoc formations? if spearhead is allowed, do you have enough tanks to take those? can you take superheavies/titans


Well if you read what I have Fallen, the answer to your questions would be no haha. Super Heavies and Titans are allowed, but I have none. 



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Hmm without digging out my CSM dex i would suggest fielding a primarily close combat support style army. Crons are great at putting out a lot of painful shots at an enemy but die miserabley in combat. I'd field a scattering of long range support such as havoks or obliterators and then gear for close combat when your opponent is inevitabley within charge range of the crons. You let the tinboys shoot and shoot and shoot. Picking off any units that could cause trouple for them with your own support fire, then when your enemy starts looking like they will be able to charge your little metal pals you make the crons take a step back and move your own cc units forwards. Nurgle marines are especially good at holding up a charge like this. Then you use berzerkers, termies, your lord, a demon prince, raptors ect to countercharge the enemy that are tied up with your plague marines.
> 
> Bare in mind that that was without looking at your list or an army book.


Fair enough there Grimzag, however if one would read my army listing it would show that I don't have Havocs, Obliterators, Plague Marines, Raptors. I just have to deal with what I have.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

> Fair enough there Grimzag, however if one would read my army listing it would show that I don't have Havocs, Obliterators, Plague Marines, Raptors. I just have to deal with what I have.


Okay then use the same tactic with your rubric and termie's standing to absorb the charge and then counter with your dp, chaos lord, berzerkers, close combat marine squads, chosen etc 

It all depends on how your dreadnought and chaos marines are equipped. Both can fit into either section of the list you use depending on their weapons. A close combat dread could counter attack just as well as another cc unit, a shooting dread could work instead of the oblits/havoks as could ur predator. The point is to split the army into the three different segments and use them each in a specific way rather than the exact units you are using. 

Most necron units are goign to be working like the TS. Walking and shooting and shooting some more. They have some long range killers and a couple of small elite cc units but nothing that can really stand up in cc to a dedicated assault army. The CSM list is very balanced and can hold it's own in cc in support of your very shooty allies. Throwing down a couple of fire base units to pick off units that might give the crons issues and then letting them whittle down incoming enemy before you countercharge is how i'd play it. WHat you use to achieve this is down to your existing models.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Have you considered the "maelstrom of gore" apocalyptic formation? (It's available for download on the GW website, under apocalypse datasheets) 
I also agree that you need to be predominantly CC orientated, with a handful of oblits. I would advise as many DPs as possible, supported by a fuckload of bezerkers and get some PMs in there to hold your objectives, because the likelihood is, your friend will phase out before you die.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Well lacking the information on what your opponents are fielding its really hard to give you sound tactical advice, but here goes.

Take the outflank strategic asset, and come in behind the gaurd opponents tanks with your oblitorators, and chosen/anyone with a melta. In appoc you terminators, and land raider will often be all, but usless since they will either have a super heavy or enough spamm heavy weapons to neutralize your hard hitters. Depending on what your opponent brings you may also want to outflank your winged prince to get a rear charge into a brick of guardsmen ect. 

Also bring a transport of everything, since if your opponent brings even one super heavy you can expect to get smacked by a dinner plate sized template which will stand a good chance of killing 200+ points of your stuff in one shot if its not in heavy cover or in a standpoint.

Another strategy you can try is the unstoppable havoc squads in DP rhino, take two heavy weapons, and your opponent will have virtual no way to stop those two weapons from firing for even if they destroy the rhino the squad will not could as moving when they disembark.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Take tunnels and careful planning - epic win vs camping superheavies. JUst make sure you have lots of DPs and CF armed termies.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yah the thing about that is he listed a link to his army, and he doesn't have either.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok so what I'm getting at is field as much CC as I can while sticking under 1500 points. Now my army listing says I have 1 Land Raider and 1 Chaos Rhino, so I'm lacking transports. I took a look at the Maelstrom of Gore and that just looks beautiful. I assume it would work with a Khorne Lord and 3 squads of 5 Berzerkers (I only have 16)? Would that be really worth it or should I rethink some stuff?

Can anybody come up with a list for 1500 points with the stuff in my army listing for me perhaps too?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

just take 1500 points of CSMs, if they dont have any apoc formations nor do you have enough to counter with. besides 1500 per person isnt much of an "apoc" game but instead just a "really big 40k game"


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

I read on up on the Chaos "Doomsday Device". I think I'll use that, along with 5 Chaos Terminators, Daemon Prince, Chosen, Predator and Land Raider. I'll work the kinks out.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Alright so I have a list. I find that I'll be sticking with this list, instead of doing anything major. Also, as it is an Apocalypse game, I'm allowed to field "allied armies". In this case, a lone Eldar Farseer is lending aid to Chaos. 

Now I thought about this one a lot, I worked out some army lists and found that at the end I would only have 2 troop choices; the Rubric Marine squad of 10 and a Chaos Marine squad of 6. I feel that instead of capturing any possible objectives of my own, I can go off contesting them, which denies the other teams of points while my Necron ally can hopefully hold at least one. 

So here's the list:

*HQ* 
*Daemon Prince* Wings Mark of Nurgle 150
*Farseer* Eldritch Storm Doom Spirit Stones 120

*Troops* 
*Rubric Marines, 9* Aspiring Sorcerer Bolt of Change 292
*
Chaos Rhino, 1* Daemonic Possession Havoc Launcher 70


*Elites	* 
*Chaos Terminators, 5* Power Fist Power Fist Chainfist Combi-Weapon Combi-Weapon Heavy Flamer Icon of Tzeentch 235

*Chaos Chosen, 5* Chosen Champion Icon of Khorne Power Fist Power Fist Power Fist Power Fist Power Fist 255


*Heavy Support* 
*Chaos Predator* Sponson Lascannons Twin-Linked Bolter 135
*Chaos Land Raider* Daemonic Possession Combi-Weapon 250

Points Summary: 
HQ:	270	
Troops:	362	
Elites:	490	
Fast Attack:	0	
Heavy Support:	385	
Total:	1507


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Sure does suck when you don't have a 5000+ point force to draw on for apocalypse, but all things considered I thing that knowing the extremely limited selection you have that the mentioned list will do so so.


----------

